
An Interview with A. Stepanov (2000) - pkd
http://www.stlport.org/resources/StepanovUSA.html
======
chenglou
> I find OOP technically unsound. It attempts to decompose the world in terms
> of interfaces that vary on a single type. To deal with the real problems you
> need multi sorted algebras - families of interfaces that span multiple
> types.

Can someone explain what this means?

~~~
omaranto
I think he's saying that most OOP languages have single dispatch, while
multiple dispatch is more like the real world.

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Multiple_dispatch](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Multiple_dispatch)

------
biot

      > I have done a search on Lycos for your papers...
    

Now there's a blast from the past!

